# Eclipse Autovervollständigung zeigt nicht alle Methoden einer Klasse an



## be_a_Panda (24. Nov 2021)

Hallo,

in Eclipse kann man sich mit STRG + SPACE  Vervollständigungsvorschläge anzeigen lassen.

Vor einigen Tagen hat alles funktioniert, aber jetzt werden mir nicht mehr alle verfügbaren Methoden einer Klasse angezeigt.

Wenn ich z.B. folgendes eingebe:


> JFrame frame = new JFrame();





> frame.setSi


und dann STRG + SPACE drücke, sollte eigentlich "setSize()" vorgeschlagen werden.
Aber wenn ich nur "frame." schreibe, schlägt es mir "setIconImage()" vor aber nicht "setSize()" und viele andere.

Ich hab schon in mehreren Foren gelesen, dass man unter "Preferences > Java > Editor > Content Assist > Advanced" die Häkchen setzen sollen.
Daran habe ich nichts verändert.
Bei mit ist "Java Proposals", "SWT Template Proposals" und "Template Proposals" ausgewählt.

Wie kann man das wieder richtig einstellen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Oneixee5 (24. Nov 2021)

Bitte die Suche verwenden, das Problem gab es schon X-mal hier im Forum.


----------



## kneitzel (24. Nov 2021)

Dann auch noch hier im Thread:

Eclipse blendet per default einige Namespaces aus. Ein ausgeblendeter Namespace ist der von AWT.

Wenn Du in die Preferences von Eclipse gehst kannst Du Type Filters suchen oder Du gehst auf Java > Appearance > Type Filters
Dort dann einfach den Haken bei java.awt.* heraus nehmen.


----------

